# 60 Jaguar



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 24, 2020)

Added this to my riders at ML this week , cool old bike lots of Patina and 2 speed kickback. Thanks to a couple guys ( Lee and Kevin) this worked out because tank and rest of bike were bought separate but tank looks like it has been on it all along


----------

